# Vets



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi guys couple of questions for you regarding your dwa reptiles.

In a few years time (and a few qualifications later) I will hopefully be applying to do a veterinary degree at university, and once that is complete, to specialize in exotics. This isn't something I want to do just because I love reptiles and it seems like a fun job to do bla bla bla, in fact I don't think seeing sick animals all day is my idea of 'fun'. Because I have a strong interest in science and diseases and currently work in a clinical laboratory with the NHS, I would like to combine my scientific background and my passion for reptiles to do a job that really means something to me.

When I eventually graduate and specialize I would like to be able to also treat dwa reptiles so there is a couple if things I would like to ask.

Firstly, how do you go about choosing a vet? It looks as though vets that are willing to treat dwa are few and far between, but I imagine you would have to have a lot of trust in the vet, and the likewise the vet must be able to trust you. So would you look into their reputation and how many dwa reptiles they have successfully treated in the past?

Secondly, as a vet I will have to partake in continuing professional development, and for me, regular dwa training across a variety of species would be a big part of that to ensure that I am confident and competent with dealing with the different species that I may come across. So would you expect to have easy access to the CPD evidence showing that I have undertaken the training? Or again would it just be a matter of trust, because I would like to think no-one is stupid enough to agree to do an examination on any animal if they are not competent in doing so.

I know I have a very long, hard struggle in front of me to make it, so am trying to prepare myself as best I can by arming myself with as much information as possible.

Any help would be appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Talking about snakes only, it's no different to choosing a vet for any other snake. Just look for one with good knowledge of reptiles (one who specialises in reptiles would be best), and ask them if they're willing/able to treat the animal in question. If they say yes, ask a few basic questions - how many hots have they treat in the past, what, if any, is their handling capabilities (a few vets I spoke were willing to treat them, but unwilling to handle them), and any other queries you have. 

No point in asking for evidence of training. If a listed species needs the vet, it will most likely be the keeper who handles them anyways. I know I always feel better when I'm the one with the hook. The couple of times I've taken one to the vets, I took my own hooks, tubes, and a copy of my protocols. I went to a vet who has a little experience with hots (the only one I found), but he still preferred to stand back while I tubed/restrained the snake. 

Keep in mind, there are relatively few people who keeps hots (compared to other snake), and reptiles in general tend not to get ill all that often, so it's rare you'll see them. As long as the snake doesn't need an operation (where the snake will be under anaesthetic), the keeper can usually do most procedures themselves. However, when one does need a vet, it would be great to have one with some real hands on experience. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

That is a brillaint help thank-you : victory:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't add anything, except to wish you the best of luck with your studies :2thumb:

One of my sons is at RVC following his dream since he was knee-high!


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

Stephen P said:


> I can't add anything, except to wish you the best of luck with your studies :2thumb:
> 
> One of my sons is at RVC following his dream since he was knee-high!


Much appreciated : victory:

Good luck to your son too, that is my first choice where I want to go as they offer a sightly longer degree with more laboratory based work thrown in :2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I was in the same position as coldestblood when I had to take one of my vipers to the vet. Thankfully there is a vet close to me that has one room with a dedicated exotics and avian vet (no dogs/cats/rabbits at all) from International Zoo Vet Group. Therefore more likely to have reptile/exotics experience. Again though, I agreed to restrain the snake myself to lower the risk of it going wrong. 

Many vets that I know of don't really have much reptile experience and most (if not all) would back well away from seeing a venomous snake as a patient. 

Showing you had got experience with dwa, such as the various courses available, would make me personally more confident that you were able to treat my snakes. Trusting a vet with your pet/animal is a very high priority, after all, it's life could be in their hands! 

Best of luck with your aims! : victory:


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

The main consideration for which vet I go to is proximity and exotics knowledge. I wouldn't expect the vet to have any ability to handle venomous and I would rather restrain the animal myself. 

David.


----------



## stevemartin (Nov 16, 2007)

Just picking up on the number of people stating that they like to handle/restrain the animal themselves, and I completely understand this as an owner myself, but from a vets perspective, if an owner is bitten by an animal in the vets surgery, it is the VET who ultimately has responsibility for this. This is something to bear in mind when you do become a vet.

In terms of CVE and specialisation, if you do eventually specialise in exotics, your ultimate aim I assume would be to achieve DipECZM, in which case nobody could doubt your credentials, as the college would require significant CVE in order to maintain your specialist status.


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

stevemartin said:


> Just picking up on the number of people stating that they like to handle/restrain the animal themselves, and I completely understand this as an owner myself, but from a vets perspective, if an owner is bitten by an animal in the vets surgery, it is the VET who ultimately has responsibility for this. This is something to bear in mind when you do become a vet.
> 
> In terms of CVE and specialisation, if you do eventually specialise in exotics, your ultimate aim I assume would be to achieve DipECZM, in which case nobody could doubt your credentials, as the college would require significant CVE in order to maintain your specialist status.


With regards to the first part of your post, I'm sure I have read that there can be issue with insurance as well so it would have to be well organzied and thought out if I do go down this route.

That would certainly be the route I would be looking to go down, and then alongside that to build up my reputation over time.


----------



## tigerbaby2k (Feb 10, 2009)

Kirsty, firstly excellent news on a want to be a vet! It is a great career and for me is a passion that I love to do every day. I work only with exotic animals species (no more cats and dogs for me) . 
You are welcome to come see practice with me any time. I work at various practices doing only exotics work . I also am a veterinary surgeon for several zoos
You can find me at Sophie Jenkins Exotic vet cardiff / bridgend south wales / reptile vet and Origin Vets 


Secondly, a experience is key, but you have to start somewhere. I have kept reptiles for almost 20 years now and many various small mammals so I have a lot of personal experience for husbandries etc. As far as veterinary, visit exotic practices and zoos as much as you can. However you will need to spend a lot f time doing cat and dog work alongside horses and farm before you graduate. Good places to splot of work placements include Great Western Referrals (exotics only), Highcroft in Bristol (a mixture), Seerscroft near Gatwick, Holly house in Leeds are and of course Origin Vets in South Wales 

Goodluck! hopefully see you around at CPD meetings etc!
Sophie​


----------



## kirsty2474 (Apr 21, 2012)

tigerbaby2k said:


> Kirsty, firstly excellent news on a want to be a vet! It is a great career and for me is a passion that I love to do every day. I work only with exotic animals species (no more cats and dogs for me) .
> You are welcome to come see practice with me any time. I work at various practices doing only exotics work . I also am a veterinary surgeon for several zoos
> You can find me at Sophie Jenkins Exotic vet cardiff / bridgend south wales / reptile vet and Origin Vets
> 
> ...


That's brilliant thank-you very much :no1:

I have to spend the next couple of years doing A levels online as at college I did forensic science which means diddly squat to the unis, so will be using that time to get my work experience in, and I will definitely check out those recommendations. Thanks again :2thumb:


----------

